# gcj compiler



## dvid85 (20. Feb 2009)

Hallo,
ich brauche einen Compiler, der Java Programme in nativen Code umwandelt. Es gibt da von GNU diesen GCJ Compiler. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? 
Ich habe schon ein Eclipse-Plugin  für GCJ gefunden. Das Problem ist nur: wo verdammt nochmal bekomme ich den Compiler her? Hab mir den GCC-Java runtergeladen, (schätze mal das ist das), aber das Plugin erwartet eine libgcj-X.X.X.jar, und diese ist da nicht drin! (X.X.X steht für eine versionsnummer) Ich bin am verzweifeln!

Oder hat vielleicht jemand alternativen? Ich hab einige kommerzielle Produkte gefunden, die das können, aber zuuuuu teuer!


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2009)

Würde ich mit einem Linux System machen, da ist so etwas einfach.
Auf Windows wirst du vermutlich erstmal Cygwin oder Mingw brauchen


----------



## dvid85 (21. Feb 2009)

hab nen mac. 
selbst wenn ich linux hätte, wüsst ich jetzt immer noch nchts konkretes. und mitm terminal kann ich auch nicht so gut umgehen. deswegen wollt ich ja dieses eclipse plugin GCJ Builder benutzen.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2009)

Tja, keine Ahnung wie man die GCC auf einem Mac zum Rennen bekommt. Wenn tatsächlich nur das jar fehlen sollte, schau mal ob es in GNU Classpath enthalten ist.
Nur um eventuellen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, gibt es einen speziellen Grund warum du ein natives Kompilat brauchst und bist du dir der Einschränkungen bewusst?


----------



## dvid85 (21. Feb 2009)

ich will ein java programm kommerziell für mac und win vermarkten. Ich weiß, dass man es als .appl oder .exe verpacken kann. jedoch kommt man immer noch an leicht an den bytecode ran. hab gehört, dass der leicht zu decompilieren ist. und so könnte fast jeder, der sich ein bisschen auskennt in den quellcode schauen und nen serial-generator schreiben. also einfach aus sicherheitsgründen.
und zweitens ist man immer auf die JVM angewiesen. bin mir sicher, dass es genug leute gibt, die zu blöd sind diese zu installieren und sich wundern, warum es nicht läuft.

scheinbar ist java eh nicht die richtige sprache für kommerzielle zwecke, jedoch ist die ganze arbeit schon gemacht und mit C++ bin ich noch nicht so vertraut.
also der erste grund ist eigentlich ausschlaggebend. alternativen gerne willkommen!


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2009)

dvid85 hat gesagt.:


> scheinbar ist java eh nicht die richtige sprache für kommerzielle zwecke, jedoch ist die ganze arbeit schon gemacht und mit C++ bin ich noch nicht so vertraut.
> also der erste grund ist eigentlich ausschlaggebend. alternativen gerne willkommen!


Das ist natürlich Unsinn, da keine andere Sprache so zu Hause im Enterprise Umfeld ist wie Java.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch von keiner einzigen kommerziellen Anwendung gehört die mit GCJ kompiliert, aber ich will dich nicht davon abhalten dich ins Unglück zu stürzen. Lies dir in jedem Fall sehr genau durch was GCJ unterstüzt und was nicht, damit du dich hinterher nicht wunderst wenn dein Programm nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.
Wenn du unbedingt deinen Source auf diese Weise schützen willst, gäbe es auch noch Verschlüsselung oder Obfuscator. In allen Fällen (natürlich auch bei GCJ) gilt natürlich: wirklich schützen kannst du deinen Code nicht. Wer interesse daran hat deinen Algorithmus für Keys zu knacken, der schafft das auch, du kannst es nur ein wenig schwieriger machen.
Da GCJ Programme AFAIR zum Teil interpretiert werden, gehe ich davon aus, das sich ein brauchbares dekompilat erzeugen lässt.


----------



## dvid85 (21. Feb 2009)

ja gut, wollts ja nur mal probieren.  mit einem obfuscator wär ich auch erstmal zufrieden. hast du einen konkreten tipp?
ich hab mal proguard probiert, aber irgendwie krieg ich es damit nicht hin.


----------

